# [Oblivion] wo finde ich ongar



## TheGameMC (17. Februar 2007)

bin jetzt bei der diebesgilde und soll gestohlene gegenstände bie ongar abliefern. wo finde ich den? war der nicht in irgendeiner taverne?


----------



## Goldeneye007 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*

wär vllt. ganz nützlich, wenn du schreibst um welches spiel es sich handelt   

meinst du im spiel   oblivion  ?


----------



## McDrake (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*



			
				TheGameMC am 17.02.2007 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> bin jetzt bei der diebesgilde und soll gestohlene gegenstände bie ongar abliefern. wo finde ich den? war der nicht in irgendeiner taverne?



Welches Rollenspiel ist das denn?

Oder wow?

// nö, da gibts ja keine Diebesgilden, ich Hirni 

/// müsste Oblivion sein. Das kommt davon, wenn Oblivion immer noch als Topthema im Forum rumschwirrt. Geht automatisch ins Rollenspielforum 
*nerv*


----------



## Goldeneye007 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*

also WENN es sich um oblivion handelt, findest du ihn im hafenviertel, hinter einer mauer... Du findest die Mauer bei den ganzen häusern an der küste...
und dann sprich ihn einfach an.
( er müsste eine fackel in der hand halten )
   ---> außerdem findest du ihn nur nachts im spiel !!


----------



## TheGameMC (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*



			
				Goldeneye007 am 17.02.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> also WENN es sich um oblivion handelt, findest du ihn im hafenviertel, hinter einer mauer... Du findest die Mauer bei den ganzen häusern an der küste...
> und dann sprich ihn einfach an.
> ( er müsste eine fackel in der hand halten )
> ---> außerdem findest du ihn nur nachts im spiel !!



also ich meine schon oblivion! komisch und das im oblivion-forum!
ongar ist der hehler und der typ mit der fackel der da nachts steht ist a...
weiß nicht mehr. das ist der, der dich in die diebesgilde aufnehemen kann. ich such aber ongar!


----------



## Goldeneye007 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*

achso, jetzt weiß ich auch wen du meinst...
ich glaube der is in einem der häuser !!
ja genau, an der küste im hafenviertel in einem der häuser...
nachts pennt er da drin !
ich bin bei ihm eingebrochen, weil ich ihn gesucht habe aber er hat nichts gemacht dagegen ^^
also kannst ruhig mit ihm sprechen, egal ob er schläft oder nicht.
( falls du ihn nicht findest, schreib nochmal ! )


----------



## McDrake (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*



			
				TheGameMC am 17.02.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Goldeneye007 am 17.02.2007 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaein.. Das ist das Rollenspielforum, wenn man oben liest. 
Aber das ist nicht deine Schlund, sondern die der Betreiber *grummel*


----------



## TheGameMC (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*



			
				McDrake am 17.02.2007 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> TheGameMC am 17.02.2007 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß schon, dass jeder oblivion thread auch ins rollenspielforum geht. man könnt ja meinen, dass dabei auch automatisch ein OBLIVION vorne dran geschrieben wird. sry  jedenfalls werd ich dann mal die häuser durchwühlen gehen..


----------



## Rosini (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*

Ich hab mal ins Topic editiert, dass es sich um Oblivion handelt...
Der Thread befindet sich eigentlich im Rollenspielforum - ist nun aber mit diesem Oblivion -Forum verknüpft.

Gruß


----------



## Ch-M8 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*

Falls ich mich nicht irre, und Ongar dieser Hehler ist, findet man ihn westlich der Kirche in Bruma. Ist so eine kleine Hütte in der "Kurve".

mfg
Ch-M8


----------



## Metzelpeter (3. April 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*

Aber der hat komische Zeiten an denen er zuhause is, musst wahrscheinlich paar mal rasten


----------



## Llarian (9. April 2007)

*AW: wo finde ich ongar*



			
				Metzelpeter am 03.04.2007 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der hat komische Zeiten an denen er zuhause is, musst wahrscheinlich paar mal rasten



Und wenn er nicht zuhause ist, findest Du ihn in Olaf's Bräu und Streu, er ist da Stammgast. Tip: Setz die Mission auf aktiv, und check Deine Detailkarte. Er wird dann auf jeden Fall in Bruma angezeigt.


----------

